# Trout Fishing



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

I ve been out trout fishing for a month and not seeing great results does anyone know of paylakes/or big lakes for trout fishing? I caught a couple at cedar lake and pine hills and my only time limiting out was a bag full of 6-8" runts at stonelick lake. Any close lakes I got my powerbait just need directions


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Rush Run has trout. Last time out I picked up a few along the dam in the morning.


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

How big were they?


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

2 were around 8" and one was just over 12


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i have done really well at pine hill with a fly rod, try spinners its not cold enough for powerbait.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

chifskif,. check out wkyc out doors,./ right to the right of this colum right now, love to catch some of those puppies


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Trout? You like big ones? Like 5-8 lbs? Go to any lk erie trib right now and throw powerbait under a float,minnies under a float or use spinners or a rapala as there are steelhead in right now. I hit a trib this week using flies and caught fish till my arm was sore,biggest was 13 lbs.Streams E of the central basin have the most as those are stocked but they wander all over and go up every piece of water deep enough to cover their back.I've seen 'em stacked like cordwood in some step-across creeks but it aint sportin to catch them under those conditions as they are meant to run far and jump high,not flop in shallow water.Keep only the silver ones fresh from the lake as the rainbow colored ones have been in for a while and taste like the river.TC1


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

sounds like a blast, when u going back up there ?


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Probably tonight. Again at the end of the week too. It's a 4 hr drive from Dayton so I stay over in a cheap motel. I used to drive up and fish and come back the same day but I'm getting too old for that,TC1


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I have been talking about going for weeks now and never pulled my butt up there. I have never been Steelhead fishing and plan on giving it a try real soon! I could deal with a day like yours just fine!


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

You'll wanna look for certain conditions for greatest success. The best fishing comes right after a rain and the river comes back into normal flows. Look at the flow charts for the triangles in the CFS section to tell you what normal is for the stream you fish. Go the day before it's "normal" and water should be prime and a new batch of fish in to tear you up. For the chagrin you're looking for flows under 300 cfs,rocky,200 cfs or less,grand 700 or less. Usually if those are in conneaut is too. The streams on the W side(huron,sandusky,maumee etc...) have them too but less so you'll do more fishing to find them. They are migratory so they may not be in a section of river so if you aint gettin hit move to another section. Look for where fast water dumps into a pool,deep pockets in fast water or rocky pools. Rig like for crappie if you're fishing bait. NO leaders! I see rookies fishing w/ steel leaders all the time cuz they see those teeth. They'll bite you off now and then but usually not and a leader will keep them from hitting. If you're throwing lures hit the same water as for smallies,TC1


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

do they hit early , all day , late evening cloudy days or does these condiction matter much? any help would be great. i live in the totallie opposite end of the state.


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Cloudy days are best and so is lousy weather. Early is not always best when it's cold,towards evening can be best winter bite. Bright sun is not always good but can warm water in shallow riffles and get 'em biting in winter.When the pools ice up is when I stop fishing them.


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok now I wanna go north! The only trout fishing near cinti is lake or pond. What would be the best bet for steelies or trout in ohio...I got a fever for a roadtrip!!!


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

CHEFSKIP said:


> Ok now I wanna go north! The only trout fishing near cinti is lake or pond. What would be the best bet for steelies or trout in ohio...I got a fever for a roadtrip!!!



Like he said, Chagrin or Rocky Rivers, plus any other streams/rivers entering Lake Erie on the east side of Cleveland.


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Chef,right now is a very good time to go. The fish are most agressive right now. try to time your trip following a rain event by 3 days and when it's at least above 30 deg so you won't freeze your line up all day. Rocky has good access as does the chagrin. Look for deep water adjacent to a current,where slack meets moving and current breaks/seams/bubble lines,behind midriver obstacles,alongside wood structure near or in moving water,alongside rock ledges.
Really guys,if you're just settin' around on yer rears ya oughta get out and check this out. Smoking hot fishing in cold weather. Yeah.I know.It's a drive.But anything worth it is worth trying for.These aint lil stocked trout ,they're stocked small and go to the lake for 2-3 yrs and come back as 5-10lb heartbreakers.They act as wild as any wild steelhead I've ever caught.You'll probably have to put in some effort as they are a migratory fish and if you aint hookin' up move to another spot. Once you do hook up you wil be hooked yourself! TC1


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

what area would you park to access the rocky river?


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

you can park in the lot at the marina in lakewood, my mom lives in there i was just up there fishing for steelies last month, you can fish right off the docks,im not sure if thats still the hott spot right now, but if you do its 8 foot deep right there so use a bobber with a lead weight on it and then 8 feet below that on the end of your line tie a jig with a maggot on it, then about 12 inches above your jig put one small split shot. cast up stream and let the jig bounce off the rocks on the bottom (where the steelhead sit ) twitch a little and see what happens, when they hit they take off real fast down stream so make sure your drag is low, but they turn around and come right back up so use that time to pull em in, if that doesnt work try spawn sacks or those little cleos.. i mean im no expert by any means just thought ide throw in my 2 cents, good luck!!!!!!


----------



## WalIkng (Nov 28, 2007)

went trout fishing today nd got some alright sized trout at wright patt.


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

bummer dude with the winter storm coming into cleveland I dont think I'll be able to get up there! wouldnt want to get up there and get stuck....hmm get stuck in prime fishing area...not be able to make it to work....hmmmm I do have a couple of sick days left.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

sounds like u got a plan put together there.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

I feel lucky as I belong to a private Fishing club and we just stocked a boatload of Trout, alot push 24" and 3-5 pounds............


----------



## SteelinaTrout (Oct 23, 2007)

you could always hit up vermilion river it is well west of the chagrin and rocky but out of the snowbelt.. decent numbers are being caught out there and there is acess right off of I90 vermilion road and sunnyside road exit.we only expect a tiny bit of snow showers here and the river is almost at the best its been in a week or more! hey just a thought man


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

fished stonelick this moring from around 7o to 10:00,no runes. used orange, green,tan w/glitter and red samon eggs. sherries pay lake is going to stock the middle of jan. good trout lake, any one eles doing any good?


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

hit the lake again, no trout. i think the water was to warm and all the fish died. any one slse having any luck?


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

I was at stonelick when they stocked it. Lots of people getting their limit (and a few a-holes with a bucket full) All the fish were 6-8" all on corn or yellow powerbait. The next day they had dispersed and only had a few bites. A couple weeks later only had one bite. I didnt see any trout taken over 8" but heard rumors of a couple 10's. I think i will give the lake a rest unless I have no where else to go.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

chefskil; i might hit cader next weekend. they ust to stock jombos. seen any big ones come out of there latly.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

chefskip; i might hit cader next weekend. they ust to stock jombos. seen any big ones come out of there latly.


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

I ve been to cedar several times since they started stocking. I only caught smaller ones but i saw 10"+ getting caught. some fellas even gave me their catch! My freezer always loves free fish! I was using power bait with limited success. others were using waxworms with better luck. I also saw some using popeyes with good catches early in the day. I didnt see any monsters though!


----------



## alsept1 (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey guys i fish Cedar Lake all the time for catfish. I plan on fishing it for trout this March. Do you have any tips?


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i fished ceader lake for trout, the only time i fish pay lakes is for trout. ( cedar and sherries ) done go at cedar with power bait tip of w/ wax worm, doll fly tipped of w/ wax worm under a bobber.


----------

